# Minimum d'heures pour CMG



## Nanou91 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Saviez-vous que pour percevoir le CMG, le parent doit faire garder son enfant au moins 16h par mois ? C'est le minimum.
Bon week end


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour nanou91

Non je ne savais pas . 16 h par mois sa relève plus du baby sitting


----------



## Griselda (29 Octobre 2022)

Et oui c'est bien pour ça qu'inferieur à 16h/mois on considère que l'enfant n'a pas sa place chez une AM qui n'est pas baby sitter?!

Ou bien on considère que le montant du salaire sera tellement bas que le PE peut bien regler lui même toute la facture?


----------



## Dodo2a (29 Octobre 2022)

Je croyais que ce minimum n existait plus , je suis dans la/mousse pour ce mois ci alors.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Après il faut que les PE prévoient une mensualisation correcte pour leur enfant car 16h par mois c'est vraiment très très peu !!! et il faut déjà trouver l'ass mat qui va bien vouloir accueillir pour si peu d'heures et donc de rémunération ... donc finalement c'est un peu normal !!!


----------



## Lijana (29 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, je croyais que c'était pour les crèches les 16 heures  minimum.  C'est pour nous alors?


----------



## RBK81 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai fait une fin de contrat, déclaré 3h00 du 01 au 16 sept. Et la cmg à bien été versée 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pioupiou (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

La condition des 16 heures est toujours le minimum requis pour prétendre au CMG, mais  en raison de la crise sanitaire elle a été suspendue  et elle a été ramenée à 1 heure par mois.
cette suspension est toujours d'actualité jusqu'à nouvel ordre.
Ce minimum concerne uniquement la garde au domicile de l'employeur


----------



## Griselda (30 Octobre 2022)

Ah? Si c'est au domicile du PE il faut minimum 16h mais pas pour l'AM à son domicile à elle alors?
Je suppose que c'est parce qu'on considère que l'AM au domicile des PE ne pourra pas completer en simultané, c'est ça?


----------



## twilight (31 Octobre 2022)

c'est pour la garde à domicile pas les assmats


----------



## Pioupiou (31 Octobre 2022)

Plus précisément voici les conditions:
Pour bénéficier du Cmg, vous devez : 

- travailler au moins 1 heure le mois de votre demande ou être bénéficiaire du revenu de solidarité active, engagé dans une démarche d’insertion professionnelle, de l’allocation aux adultes handicapés, de l’allocation de solidarité spécifique, être étudiant ou signataire d’un contrat de service civique,

- avoir recours :

* un assistant maternel* *agréé* par les services de la protection maternelle et infantile ou une garde à domicile. Son salaire brut ne doit pas dépasser 55,35 € par jour et par enfant gardé,

*ou à une association ou une entreprise habilitée* qui emploie une personne à domicile. Votre enfant doit être gardé au moins 16 heures dans le mois,

*ou à une micro-crèche ou une crèche familiale* dont le tarif horaire n’est pas supérieur à 10 € par enfant gardé. Votre enfant doit être gardé au moins 16 heures dans le mois.


----------

